# Problema Framebuffer

## fejfbo

Preso dalla voglia di installare un bootsplash decente, ho compilato dapprima il kernel come suggerito nella guida ufficiale Gentoo.

Succede però che quando attivo nel kernel il framebuffer console support (spero di non sbagliare voce, vado a memoria), al successivo riavvio lo schermo non si vede più producendo soltanto righe verdi orizzontali.

Sapete da cosa può essere dovuto??? Preciso che succede nonostante in grub non passi nessuna impostazione video particolare.

Fatemi sapere se vi servono altre info.

Il computer in questione è un Ibm T21 con scheda grafica Savage MX

Kernel 2.6.14-gentoo-r4

----------

## u238

forse la tua scheda video non è supportata...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## fejfbo

Questo penso di escludere perchè all'avvio del livecd la risoluzione è molto migliore (penso 1024x768) che quella che riesco a visualizzare, cioè solo 640x480

----------

## gutter

 *fejfbo wrote:*   

> Questo penso di escludere perchè all'avvio del livecd la risoluzione è molto migliore (penso 1024x768) che quella che riesco a visualizzare, cioè solo 640x480

 

Cominciamo dall'inizio:

che guida stai sequendo?

che driver per il fb stai usando?

hai provato a dare un'occhiata alla conf del LiveCD?

----------

## fejfbo

sto seguendo la guida del wiki sul bootsplash.

Kernel compilato con driver vesafb-tng.

Come faccio a dare un'occhiata alla configurazione del livecd? Avevo pensato anche a quello, ma non capisco come fare

----------

## gutter

```
zcat /proc/config.gz
```

  :Wink: 

----------

## fejfbo

Proverò appena torno a casa e vi farò sapere.... Speriamo bene!

----------

## fejfbo

E' possibile far in modo di configurare il kernel esattamente come il livecd? Intendo usando lo stesso file di configurazione, quello suggeritomi da Gutter?

----------

## gutter

 *fejfbo wrote:*   

> E' possibile far in modo di configurare il kernel esattamente come il livecd? Intendo usando lo stesso file di configurazione, quello suggeritomi da Gutter?

 

Se cerchi nella documentazione dovresti trovare come usare il kernel del liveCD per il tuo sistema.

----------

## ercoppa

Aiuto sto impazzendo!!!!!!!!!! Ho amd64 e come al solito il kernel è diverso da quello x86 (vedere ati & kernel), leggendo su questo forum ho deciso di mettere sulla mia bella gentoo gensplash seguendo la guida http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_fbsplash vi espongo i miei dubbi e problemi:

- nel mio kernel linux-2.6.14-gentoo-r2 e linux-2.6.12-gentoo-r10 entrambi presi da gentoo-sources manca la voce per inserire il supporto a vesafb-tng:

<*>   VESA VGA graphics support

         VESA driver type (vesafb-tng) <<<<<<<<<<<<------ NON C'E'

         VESA driver type (vesafb)  --->

Quindi posso usare solo vesafb

Volendo usare il supporto per la mia scheda video ho varie voci:

                         < > ATI Radeon display support (Old driver)                                 

                         < > ATI Radeon display support                                                   

                         < > ATI Rage128 display support                                                

                         < > ATI Mach64 display support                                                   

Io ho messo la seconda voce (in quanto la guida indica quello, p.s. io ho una ati radeon 9600), ma mi vengono dubbi su quale io debba scegliere.

I miei problemi principalmente due:

Il primo è che se compilo con vesafb o con radeonfb (che poi nel grub.conf devo mettere radeon e non redeonfb senno nn funge) ho dei problemi con xorg in fase di riavvio o spegnimento del pc, infatti o appare un immagine con righe orizzontali e il pc si pianta oppure lo schermo mi dice che i valori del refresh nn sono compresi fra il range di quelli supportati dalo schermo (ho provato 60 65 70 75). piano piano sono riuscito a capire che c'è un problema con i driver ati, in quanto se io uso un vecchio xorg.conf che non va a caricare fglrx & co nn ho nessun problema a riavviare.

Conflitto tra driver ati e framebuffer? Opzioni che nel xorg.conf generato da fglrxconfig creano casino con server grafico?bo

Il secondo è che nn riesco a caricare il tema livecd 2005.1 infatti all'avvio del kernel mi dice:

Can't open config file /etc/splash/livecd/1024x768.cfg.

No 8bpp verbose picture specified in the theme config

No 8bpp silent picture specified in the theme config

Failed to get silent splah image

Aiuto ogni volta che faccio una prova mi tocca riavviare e se provo con l'acc 3d si pianta il pc Aiuto!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

## Peach

per non dover forzare a mano lo spegnimento col tasto una soluzione potrebbe essere quella di abilitare le SYSRQ-keys nella sezione "Kernel Hacking".

La chiave per rebootare è "Alt+Stamp+B", nn è meno traumatica, ma almeno non te ne accorgi...

ocio no vede / core no dole

----------

## ercoppa

Vorrei cercare di capire il problema tra i driver ati e il framebuffer, oltra al problema del tema livecd 2005.1. La tua soluzione la terrei come ultima spiaggia

----------

## ercoppa

Spulciando qua e là ho letto che se usi il framebuffer radeon(o compilo con il supporto per questo) con l'accelerazione 3d, possono sorgere degli errori e consigliano di usare solo vesa, ora appena ho finito di ricompilare kdebase provo a ricompilare il kernel solo con vesa (ci avevo già provato ma riprovare nn fa male) Speriamo bene!!!!!!

----------

## ercoppa

Ok risolto compilato con vesa (senza radeon) e ho configurato così il mio grub.conf:

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.14.3-gentoo root=/dev/hdb1 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr vga=0x318 splash=silent,fadein,theme:livecd-2005.1 quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

initrd (hd0,0)/boot/fbsplash-livecd-1024x768

E funziona tutto l'unica cosa è che ho una risoluzione con refresh a 60 hearz, ho letto che con Vesa non si raggiunge un refresh + alto è vero questo????

----------

